# The Irish Bucket List: 30 things to do in Ireland before you die



## barryqwalsh (Mar 21, 2016)

*4. Cycle the Great Western Greenway, Co. Mayo*






If you're wondering what all the fuss is about cycling, take this short off-road trip at a leisurely pace along the old railway line from Westport to Achill Island. You'll pass over and under bridges, meet wandering sheep and enjoy the colours of the Nephin Mountains along the way. The 42km-trail can be done in a day, but we stopped off in Mulranny for a night. There, what seems like an ordinary roadside pub, Daly's, opens up to the most magnificent views across Clew Bay from the back. Leave time to explore Achill Island too_ - YG_

The Irish Bucket List: 30 things to do in Ireland before you die - Independent.ie


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 21, 2016)

What is the first thing?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 21, 2016)

1. Take the Dursey Island cable car, Co. Cork

It's not what you'd expect to find at the tip of the Beara Peninsula - a cable car to Dursey Island. The tide is too strong at Dursey Sound for boats, hence the unusual method of getting across. The journey takes about 10 minutes, and once you set foot on the island, just enjoy the walks and views. Although people do live on Dursey, there are no hotels or B&Bs to stay overnight (there aren't any shops or restaurants either, so make sure to bring food) - YG

While you're at it: Also on Beara, visit Garnish Island for its Italian Gardens. Boats are available from Glengarriff.
Details: Durseyisland.ie; bearatourism.com


The Irish Bucket List: 30 things to do in Ireland before you die - Independent.ie


----------



## baileyn45 (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw the title of this thread and thought it was the humor section. Where's the punchline?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 23, 2016)

*THE REAL NUMBER ONE!*

*Terryglass*


In the early Middle Ages, the place was known as Tír dá glass. A monastery (abbey) was founded there by Columba of Terryglass (d. 13 December 552) in 549. He was the son of*Colum mac Crimthainn* and a disciple of St. Finnian of Clonard.[3] He was one of theTwelve Apostles of Ireland.[4] The monastery became a centre of learning and produced (about 1160) the Book of Leinster, which is now housed in Trinity College Dublin. The Book is an important collection of history, tales and poems written in Middle Irish and is believed to be the work of Áed Ua Crimthainn, a 12th-century abbot of Terryglass.

The Vikings frequently raided the abbey. In 843 an expedition led by Turgesius raided Terryglass and neighbouring Lorrha and in 1164 the abbey was burnt. A remaining wall from this abbey can be seen at the back of Paddy’s pub in the village.




Paddy's Bar & Bistro, Terryglass, Lough Derg, County Tipperary

Terryglass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

